# Hi, New Member



## Lil Miss (Jul 22, 2011)

Well im always useless at these posts :lol: so i will just ramble on a bit

I just acquired my first 6 rescue meece today (well technically yesterday now i guess lol)

4 of them are sisters are are 5 weeks old (today) they were rescued by a friend of mine along with their mother, when they were about a week old, unfortunately their mum passed away when they were just 2 - 3 weeks old.
my other 2 were rescued by my same friend from becoming feeders  and im not sure how old they are

my friend who rescued them didnt have space to keep them long term, so they have come here

aswell as my meece i am owned by a whole host of other animals (all rescues) such as
18 rabbits (it was 24 but i have had a bit of bad luck with them at the moment, so the new meece really gave me something to look forwards too
14 chinchillas
12 hamsters (3 syrians 5 CRD/WW hybrids 4 robos)
9 chickens
4 gerbils (was 5 but i lost one a few nights ago  )
4 guinea pigs (it was 3 but i acquired another one today with my meece oops :lol
2 african pygmy hedgehogs (one only has 1 eye and one only has 2 feet)
an ex feral, now house cat (and another stray who has claimed me as her own but i havent managed to catch her yet to get her scanned)
and my 14 year old staffy x dog, who unfortunately has cancer and we are not sure how much longer he will be with us, we lost my GSD at the end of march to megoesophagus

as for myself i am 22 and from south yorkshire, i have been involved in animals as long as i can remember.
i enjoy computer graphics and web design, and have done both since i was 9!! (gosh i feel old now lol) i run a rabbit forum, with a very good friend, and am admin/tech on a hamster forum run by another friend

any way enough about me, im no good at talking about myself, yet i can ramble on about nothing in particular for ages :lol:
i do have a few Q's regarding diets and setups, but i will have a look round and post in the relevant places


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, pleased to meet you

:welcome1

Sounds like you have quite a passion for animals. They must keep you very busy!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to you and all your critters!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hello, wow you certainly love animals. Which is just great! Pleased to meet you!


----------



## Lil Miss (Jul 22, 2011)

haha yes i do, i wouldnt have my life any other way either, even with all the heart break they inevitably bring

ill have get some pictures up of some of my fur bunch for you all soon


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

That would be good!


----------



## Lil Miss (Jul 22, 2011)

iv just popped some meece pics up, ill have to look through my other pics and introduce every one else :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! That's quite a little zoo you've got.


----------

